# CPT help please



## tclaypool (Sep 29, 2010)

I would aprreciate any help with the CPT codes for the following operative procedure.  Thanks!  

PREOPERATIVE DIAGNOSES:	
1.	Dorsal hooded prepuce.
2.	Preputial adhesions.

POSTOPERATIVE DIAGNOSES:	
1.	Dorsal hooded prepuce.
2.	Preputial adhesions.

PROCEDURES PERFORMED:	
1.	Excision of dorsal hood.
2.	Creation of a Firlit mucosal collar.
3.	Circumcision.

COMPLICATIONS:	None.

ANESTHESIA:	General.

DESCRIPTION OF PROCEDURE:	After satisfactory induction of general anesthesia, the genital area was scrubbed, prepped, and draped in the sterile fashion.  The degloving incision was then marked with the Skin Skribe and scored with the #15 blade and the penis degloved to its base with blunt and sharp dissection using a Westcott scissor.  Pinpoint hemostasis was accomplished with the Bovie electrocautery.

The Firlit cautery was then fashioned, marked, trimmed, transposed to the ventrum and then approximated in two layers with 7-0 interrupted subcuticular Vicryl.  The dorsal hood was excised and then penile skin reapproximated with a two layered 6-0 PDS subcuticular closure.  A Kling wrap and Tegaderm dressing was applied, and he was transferred to the recovery room in stable condition.  There were no complications.


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Oct 1, 2010)

54161?


----------

